# Weed Eater Idle Problems



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

Someone gave me this thing for free, so it's not a huge deal if I can't figure it out.

IT didn't start when I got it, but I quickly realized that the spark plug was less than finger tight. So I tightened that down, and it managed to start. It ran for afew minutes, choke was turned off pretty quick, so it had a good warm up.

Here is a video I took AFTER the warm up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuwf2cCjRDo

The thing seems to have trouble idling. If I just barely touch the throttle it'll do fine, but you'll notice that it usually will die shortly after I let go. At one point I let go and it actually idles without dieing. Then another time it does for a bit, and then suddenly dies. 

Any ideas on where to start? Maybe a good cleaning of the carburetor? Also I don't know anything about the condition of the fuel, it's running off of what was in it when I got it. It could be really old.

Thanks again,

Nic


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yes clean the carburetor really good. make sure your getting enough of a spark , and make sure you hvae good compression. is that pure gas or mixed gas? if the previous owner ran it on straight gas scoring coudl have occured. check if the gas cap is venting too.


----------



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm thanks. I'm pretty sure it's mixed gas; I wouldn't think it would be able to run wide open for as many seconds as I did without seizing or something if it was pure gas. The guy that gave it to me simply said he bought it for a buck at a garage sale, replaced a fuel line, and a spark plug. 

But I'll verify the fuel and try to check the spark. I'm not sure what the gap should be, I dont' have a manual for it. Any rules of thumb?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

A lot of people would be very happy if their trimmer ran that good, if the carb has any adjustment screws mou might open the idle screw or the high speed screw slightly to richen the mixture. It runs too good to be taking it apart, that is when you will introduce an air leak and 2-cycles don't like air leaks. You could remove the fuel line at the carb and spray some carb cleaner into the carb thru the fuel line feed, crank it a few times with ignition off to get the cleaner in the carb reattach the fuel line and let it set overnite with the cleaner in the carb(I'm refering to the spray type carb cleaner not the dip type, it's too strong to leave overnite). Then fire it up and see how it runs. It will probably clear up after a couple tanks of fuel anyway. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

just listened to your video. it IS rough idle. =) sounds better than mine when i was 13 and got my dads weedeater...


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

ahh yes make sure that the spark arrestor or air filter, or muffler screen is clogged, broken


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm with Geo on this one, sounds pretty good to me, try setting the idle stop screw up some, seems like it's just idling to slow, especially if this one does not have a clutch to disengage the cutter head at idle speeds. Maybe open the low speed adjustment a little (1/8 - 1/4 turn out)


----------



## LowOutput (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm. Okay, thanks. I don't know if you could tell by looking at the video (it was kind of dark), or if it matters, but the throttle cable does have some slack in it when the trigger is let loose.

And I don't know where I've been all my life, but I've never seen a weed eater with a clutch. No, this one doesn't have one... or if it does, it's not disengaging.

I'll double check air filter, idle speed and see how that helps.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

LowOutPut;
Please dont take this as an insult to your intelligence or anything, just info.
On a bent shaft trimmer(I think your trimmer is one)without a clutch the cable turning the trimmer head is always in a bind because it isn't in a straight line as it turns, some times it is in more of a bind than others for this reason the trimmer idle speed needs to be a little faster because the motor is under constant load(even if very slight). If there is no adjustment screw for the idle you should be able to loosen the handle(with the throttle trigger) and move it farther down the shaft to remove the slack in the cable and increase idle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

LowOutput said:


> And I don't know where I've been all my life, but I've never seen a weed eater with a clutch. No, this one doesn't have one... or if it does, it's not disengaging.
> Thanks again to all!


The less expensive weed trimmers generally do not have a clutch, this puts a constant load on the engine and the idle speed has to be higher in order to carry the increased load.

Most all premium weed trimmers have a centrifugal clutch, that allows the engine to start easier and for the head to stop spinning at idle speeds.


----------

